# Complete placental abruption...



## natasja32

Hey girls...I was wondering if there was any1 else who has gone through this. I have two living boys 9 and 3 and we lost our little boy in March 09 due to a complete placental abruption at home. He was born sleeping at 36.4 weeks. Im pregnant again and am really worried that this would happen again. I know my chances have gone from 5 to 10 percent for it to happen again. It would be nice to hear from mummies who have gone through this so we can suport each other through it. I know i need all the suport i can get,as im absolutely petrified.:cry:


----------



## 3 girlies

i had complete placenal abruption with Reese, it was in the last few minutes of labour so although she was poorly she made a full recovery. I wasnt told that it could happen again so nothing was written in my notes when i was having Roxie, she was born with no complications or bleeding luckily. This time its been written in my notes so the midwives are aware of it, they were surprised that it wasnt on my history notes though as although it is a small chance of it happening again they still like to be prepared. I was told that i would be induced on my due date if i havent gone into labour naturally as they would rather i didnt go overdue. 

they should go through it all at your booking in appointment :hugs: 
Im not sure if this has helped or not. 

Your little boy is gorgeous, i'm so sorry that he isnt with you now xx


----------



## natasja32

3 girlies said:


> i had complete placenal abruption with Reese, it was in the last few minutes of labour so although she was poorly she made a full recovery. I wasnt told that it could happen again so nothing was written in my notes when i was having Roxie, she was born with no complications or bleeding luckily. This time its been written in my notes so the midwives are aware of it, they were surprised that it wasnt on my history notes though as although it is a small chance of it happening again they still like to be prepared. I was told that i would be induced on my due date if i havent gone into labour naturally as they would rather i didnt go overdue.
> 
> they should go through it all at your booking in appointment :hugs:
> Im not sure if this has helped or not.
> 
> Your little boy is gorgeous, i'm so sorry that he isnt with you now xx



Thanks for replying. Im so glad Reese is well.:hugs: My waters broke while i was in the bath. Then came all the blood. I had no signs or reasons for it happening. Did they find a cause for your abruption? I hope you dont mind me asking.:blush: I was at home with my abruption and by the time the ambulance came it was too late to save my little boy.:cry:


----------



## Mumof42009

Hi 
I had 3 placenta abruptions but i was really lucky they knew what they were dealing with and got them out in time. With my little man i had bleeding from the placenta very early on and at 32weeks had a massive bleed so they decided to section me at 35wks if they hadnt i would of abrupted in a matter of days, from your booking appointment make it clear to them you want to be monitoried throughout and if needs be delivered early. Im so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## 3 girlies

i had bled throughout my whole pregnancy & they didnt know why, so when i started bleeding alot & having contractions i thought the bleeding was a normal part of labour. I was at my mums waiting for my hubby to finish work & i kept asking her for more pads as the blood was soaking through them really quickly, she said i shouldnt be bleeding that much so we went straight to hospital, they scanned me & said everything was fine even though id bled all over the bed while i was on the trace! They even sent me to a local birthing centre to finish off my labour, by then i was 9cm & they checked Reeses heartbeat with a doppler & couldnt find it, they shouted at me to push & they pulled her at the same time, she was born straight away & they took her off to be resusitated, the placenta fell out straight after her. I lost so much blood, i felt ill for days after. 
they never told me why it happened.


----------



## natasja32

Oh my gosh how awful for both of you.:hugs: Its such a scary thing to go through. Ive heard so many conflicting things about abruptions. Is it true that the next abruption can happen 5 weeks before the previous one? Oh my gosh im so scared,im really trying to relax but its so diffficult.I dont know what to think. I cant bury another baby,it would kill me. Thanks for all the replies girls,the more i know the better i think.:hugs:


----------



## maybebaby3

i dont know much about the subject. i just thought i'd write and wish you all the best. these stories brought tears 2 my eyes. wishing u a happy and healthy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## 3 girlies

i didnt relax with my 2nd pregnancy at all, i panicked about it happening again, but my labour with Roxie was relaxed & perfect, no bleeding or panic. I definately think you should find out as much as you can about it from your midwife at your booking in appointment. I have been told that we are considered high risk in future pregnancies, not saying that to scare you but its better to be prepared & have the best care etc. :hugs:

i have antenatal next friday so i'll be asking lots of questions.


----------



## angelstardust

I had an abruption with DS2. From 9am I had pain and that wooden sensation. Was in hospital with pre-elampsia but they even with me telling them something was wrong it wasn't till 5.10pm when I bled that anyone listened to me. He was born at 6.47pm by em c section (33/3weeks). I then developed full blown eclampsia, HELLP, liver and kidney failure and my heart rate was very very fast as well as massive blood loss. I shouldn't be here, they doctors have no idea how I made it through as they didn't think I would. 

There was a 10cm clot behind the placenta and it had fully detached by the time they delivered him. Luckily he was revived, but had an agpa score of 1 at 15mins so sent to NICU. Ventilato for 12 hours, CPAP for 12 after that and then just O2 for a few days. He made a great recovery, or so we thought. At 8 months he was diagnosed with some degree of brain damage which we now know (he is 4) is a right sided hemiplegic cerebral palsy, some developmental delay and speech problems. But he is doing great. 

As you can imagine I was told to NOT have any more children and I had a minera fitted. Then in January we discovered I was pregnant and the minera was MIA. I was initailly told to terminate, but couldn't. I knew deep down that everything would be fine, and it was. 

The pregnancy went well (compared to my last 2, had pre-eclampsia in my first at 33 weeks, induced at 35), ended up with gestation diabetes rather randomly, mild pregnancy induced hypertension. But did have a query partial abruption from about 33/34 weeks. Due to the GD I had high levels of keytones that were irritating my uterus casuing contractions and general discomfort. They did keep a close eye on me, regular scans, any time I didn't feel right I was up to be monitored and regular bloods taken. 

But, Amber was born at 37 weeks by elective c section (deemed the most safest option for us both given my history), spent some time in special care with hypoglycemia (due to my GD and labitalol) but is a perfectly happy and healthy miracle baby. 

It's hard not to worry, and every twinge has you holding your breath terrified, you want your baby to be constantly moving and you will end up poking them to get them to move just to reassure you, but with an understanding consultant (mine was great, really can not express just how much she helped me) you can get through it.


----------



## Eve

First of all I would like to say I am sorry for your loss... It is a terrible thing to go through and I really feel for you... :( 

I suffered a complete placental abruption at 37 weeks on February 7th 2008. I was suffering from high BP the last 2 months of the pregnancy and had been told many times I should be admitted but the doctor kept telling me to bed rest and relax... 2 days before Kaleb was born I was sent into L&D due to my high BP and the specialist seen me, and said since my BP lowered while in there I could go home and rest... they also said Kaleb's HR was "sleepy" but sent me home! The morning of the abruption I woke up feeling ill and knew my BP was way up as I had all the symptoms. I packed our bags and got everything ready for Kaleb to arrive through induction and we went on our way to my doctor, who was around 5 minutes from our home. at 3:11pm I felt a big gush of fluid and since I was crampy all day I thought my water had broke. I told my OH who was driving that I thought it had broke, then another gush! I said oh yes, my water broke and that is when he looked down and said "Eve it's blood"!!! We went to the doctor office as the closest hospital was 40 minutes away and I knew we needed an ambulance asap. I was examined by the doctor as we waited for the paramedics to arrive and then I was taken into the Moncton City Hospital. 
Kaleb was born at 4:23pm and after 30 minutes they revived him. I wasn't able to see him until around 10pm due to me needing blood transfusions and Kaleb needing them as well as lots of other medical procedures and monitoring. When we were finally able to go into the NICU and see him he was having seizures and hooked to every machine possible. He weighed 5lbs9oz and was 19.5 inches long. He was absolutely beautiful. We held him and that is when we got the terrible shock that he was almost 100% brain dead. The doctors told us he wouldn't survive the night and if he did, he wouldn't go much further than that. He didn't cry, move, open his eyes, nothing... he wasn't there in spirit at all. :( We decided to remove him from life support around 11pm and he passed away at 12:20am February 8th 2008... 

I am now pregnant again and terrified. I have to go for bi-weekly scans and see the high risk specialist, as well as my regular OB every two weeks as well. It was weekly as there were some blood flow problems and they were scared Kayleigh's growth might end up restricted. She seems fine in there now and although I did have a bleed behind placenta with her at 9 weeks, things seem to be going good. I do have high BP again, as discovered at my last specialist appt this past Thursday. It was 140/80 and she said they are going to put me on BP meds this time around to help prevent it from going too high. She said I should have had them last time but the last doctor was a total idiot!! 

She told me my risk of another abruption can be as high as 20% so I am worried as hell! Again, we are in our new home ( bought in March this year) and it is around 40 minutes away from the closest hospital that delivers babies! I am being watched very closely though this time around and my doctor seems confident that everything will be okay. I am not due until the 16th-20th of January but we are having a scheduled c-section around December 28th to try and prevent this from happening again. 

Also with Kaleb's pregnancy his growth was restricted. When I was 36 weeks he was only measuring 32 and the doctor said she would order an ultrasound if he didn't grow before the following week! It was that appt I was heading to when everything happened and I sure wish she would have ordered the ultrasound when she discovered he wasn't growing properly and maybe something could have been different with us and Kaleb's passing. 

I am just writing and writing and not sure how much of this will make sense but if you ever need to talk I am here, you can always PM me :) I sure hope come the end of December I can give you a nice happy ending to my story here and give you more hope that things will work out this time around :)


----------



## Eve

Our Angel Kaleb :)
 



Attached Files:







Kaleb.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## 3 girlies

baby_maybe_825 said:


> Our Angel Kaleb :)

he is gorgeous, im so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## dali

i have no experience here im afraid ladies just offering my best wishes to all of you your babies are beautiful. it is so shocking and saddening that things like this happen, and i think you are all so strong for getting through it.
i really hope things turn out better this time around, i know you cant help but worry but try not to let the worry overide your happiness, just get checked regularly and do everything you reasonably can to help yourselves and you babies remain safe (i know i didnt need to remind you of that :) ) and try to enjoy your pregnancies. im sure your babies will be here healthy and happy at the end of them :)


----------



## Snowball

I had a concealed abruption with Beau. I had a blow to the abdomen on the Sunday morning, an hour later I had an emergency scan and he was still alive. However by the next morning he had passed away. I;d had no bleeding or anything, I was so shocked. Infact up until after he was born sleeping I still hadn't bled at all.

After he was born the placenta was sent away which showed sizable clots on it. I was told this was the reason why he'd have passed :(

Although I wasn't told that this time there'd be anymore of a risk of it happening again I have had regular growth scans and consultant appointments. I'm also being induced a little early although I've been told that's more for my piece of mind than for anything else.

I hope all goes well hun :hugs:


----------



## natasja32

baby_maybe_825 said:


> Our Angel Kaleb :)

Aw sweetheart Kaleb is absolutely gorgeous.:hugs: Im so sorry he isnt with you.:hugs:


----------



## Eve

Thank you ladies :) He sure was beautiful and I miss him dearly every day... Best of luck to all of you for happy and healthy babies!!


----------



## premmiemum123

Am so sorry to hear about your little boy. Big hug to you! 

I had a complete placental abruption at 26+3 weeks and my beautiful baby daughter Emily was born by spontaneous delivery. I was ROM at the time of delivery. Mine happened so quickly, there were no significant warning signs just a small bleed at 20 weeks which was dismissed as just normal. I started having contractions the day before which I thought was very odd and went to the hospital where they admitted straight away, 20 hours later my placenta just gave way. 
It is all such a blur now, I can only remember bits of the birth as it all happened so quickly. I am so lucky to have my baby girl but am so scared of it happening again.
My obstretrician said he could not give me a reason for it happening and that he can't guarantee it won't happen again. 
I must admit when it happened I was stressed up to my eyeballs at work, still working out at the gym and lugging heavy items around. I didn't rest at all so I probably didn't help the situation.

Emily's AGPAR was low to begin with then increased to 9 by five minutes. She was resusitated by stimulation and grimaced but no sound. I didn't hear her cry once and thought she had left us. Who knows what impact this will have on the future, only time will tell.


----------



## premmiemum123

baby_maybe_825 said:


> First of all I would like to say I am sorry for your loss... It is a terrible thing to go through and I really feel for you... :(
> 
> I suffered a complete placental abruption at 37 weeks on February 7th 2008. I was suffering from high BP the last 2 months of the pregnancy and had been told many times I should be admitted but the doctor kept telling me to bed rest and relax... 2 days before Kaleb was born I was sent into L&D due to my high BP and the specialist seen me, and said since my BP lowered while in there I could go home and rest... they also said Kaleb's HR was "sleepy" but sent me home! The morning of the abruption I woke up feeling ill and knew my BP was way up as I had all the symptoms. I packed our bags and got everything ready for Kaleb to arrive through induction and we went on our way to my doctor, who was around 5 minutes from our home. at 3:11pm I felt a big gush of fluid and since I was crampy all day I thought my water had broke. I told my OH who was driving that I thought it had broke, then another gush! I said oh yes, my water broke and that is when he looked down and said "Eve it's blood"!!! We went to the doctor office as the closest hospital was 40 minutes away and I knew we needed an ambulance asap. I was examined by the doctor as we waited for the paramedics to arrive and then I was taken into the Moncton City Hospital.
> Kaleb was born at 4:23pm and after 30 minutes they revived him. I wasn't able to see him until around 10pm due to me needing blood transfusions and Kaleb needing them as well as lots of other medical procedures and monitoring. When we were finally able to go into the NICU and see him he was having seizures and hooked to every machine possible. He weighed 5lbs9oz and was 19.5 inches long. He was absolutely beautiful. We held him and that is when we got the terrible shock that he was almost 100% brain dead. The doctors told us he wouldn't survive the night and if he did, he wouldn't go much further than that. He didn't cry, move, open his eyes, nothing... he wasn't there in spirit at all. :( We decided to remove him from life support around 11pm and he passed away at 12:20am February 8th 2008...
> 
> 
> 
> Am so sorry to hear about Kaleb...you are so brave. He is so gorgeous...


----------

